# Oak chairs- refinishing question



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

My wife and I have eight oak chairs that we are going to refinish and possibly stain. She started to sand on last night but found that the open grain has the varnish in deep recesses in the grain. It could only be removed with *lots* of sanding. She was wondering about what to use for stripping first and then sanding. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

While it is NOT my favorite thing to do, I'd definitly strip the finish off those chairs before I tried sanding it off. It should take of finish and stain. The stain is probably in the finish. Some of the orange stripping products out there are not nearly as bad as some of the old "Stripeez" finish removers. You can get them at the Big Box stores.

When I have more time I'll try and write a more in depth for you.

Milo


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's a stripping product that I use on old furniture, doors and woodwork.

Soy Gel


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I use Zip Strip outdoors along with course steel wool when I do a refinishing project. It has worked well but you need to be careful not to get it on you. I haven't tried the citrus strippers or the soy gel stripper.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey everybody, thanks for the info!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Went to Lowe's with SWMBO and looked at various stripping stuff. The lady in the paint dept. showed us a "green" product but said green products aren't as strong as the regular strippers. We are gong to try paint thinner so see if that will cut it some and then sand. Will let you know how it did. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

A stronger one that I use is the Epoxy reducer… any brand will do. It is a liquid like paint thinner. Just soak the wood and later wipe off. You have to be quick wiping it while wet because it is highly volatile. Not bad for the wood.

If there are still lots of discolorization.. use bleach… A and B. Up to your application. It will turn white evenly but restoring the grain pattern after a new stain is applied.

Hope this will help. But be careful with chemicals.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

http://www.wmbarr.com/product.aspx?catid=72&prodid=92

I have used this quite a bit. Years ago I refinished furniture professionaly
I've had good luck with this type product. It is messy. With anything use good ventilation
I am not sure if this is the same formula I used, but the company is good.


----------

